# HSQLDB überprüfen, ob Tabelle bereits existiert



## Guest (28. Apr 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte dass meine Anwendung nur eine Tabelle erstellt, wenn diese noch nicht vorhanden ist. Wie kann ich das am besten lösen?

Lg Chriss


----------



## Niki (28. Apr 2008)

Über das DatabaseMetaData Objekt. Schau dir mal diese Methode an:
)]getTables


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2008)

Vielen Dank!

Hab noch eine Frage, passt zwar nicht zur Überschrift, aber vielleicht antwortet mir ja jemand hier, dann muss ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Ich hab versucht mit HSQLDB AUTO_INCREMENT UND UNSIGNED zu verwenden -> geht beides nicht, außerdem gibt es den Datentyp TEXT und/oder TINYTEXT nicht. Ist das normal oder mach ich was falsch?


```
Update(	"CREATE TABLE Saetze (  Id INT UNSIGNED NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT, " +
				    					 "Satz TINYTEXT  NOT NULL, " +
				    					 "Typ TINYINT UNSIGNED NOT NULL, " +
				    					 "PRIMARY KEY ( Id )" + 
				    				 ");"
```


Lg Chriss


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2008)

Wenn ich die Beschreibung richtig verstanden habe, dann müsste doch folgender Aufruf alle vorhandenen Tabellen zurückgeben:


```
ResultSet resultSet = databaseMetaData.getTables(null, null, "%", new String[]{"TABLE"});
```

Lg Chriss


----------

